# Weak EZ brush.....Official response....



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

I asked the sellers of the EZ brush this:

Hi,

a lot of guys in the UK are suffering some weak handles on the EZ brush, have you come across this before?

if you have, do you have any plans to make them stronger?

we're using them to clean alloy wheels and as a consequence, we aren't using them in the usual way of in and out - could that be the problem?

I'll let the other guys know of your response.

many thanks

and their response was:

Hi David,

The tool was designed for the push/pull method of cleaning. In the automotive application we find people push the brush down hard and it's weakening the stem wire to the point of breaking. We are addressing this matter and have up sized the wire to add more strength to the stem. The new wire is close to being implemented and should be available by march of 2010 or sooner. Thank you for your inquiry and I hope the new improved brush will meet your needs.

Sincerely,
Dean Henderson
EZ Products Inc

he responded really quickly.

hope you find it useful.


----------



## sanchez89 (Feb 14, 2009)

good to know they are being made aware of this problem, however i thought that there was a new style EZ brush introduced already to combat this breakage problem. The Daytona brush if i am correct?

Said item - Amazon.com: Daytona Speed Master Wheel Brush: Automotive


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

sanchez89 said:


> good to know they are being made aware of this problem, however i thought that there was a new style EZ brush introduced already to combat this breakage problem. The Daytona brush if i am correct?
> 
> Said item - Amazon.com: Daytona Speed Master Wheel Brush: Automotive


It's the same brush, just in red.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

use my ez brush lots and it's fine - comes up as new with a rinse after use too. best wheel brush I've used


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

I've broken three now.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Still on my original.
Must be doing something wrong. :lol:


----------



## flyfs6 (Nov 13, 2006)

I got at least a good 6 months use out of mine, not good that they break but excellent when they're working. Ordered a daytona brush week before Christmas, its stuck somewhere in the post.


----------



## sanchez89 (Feb 14, 2009)

CleanYourCar said:


> It's the same brush, just in red.


really? i had heard that they were strengthened or stiffened or whatever so they could be used for cars.

seeing as original blue brush was designed for bikes etc.? or am i talking dribble?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

sanchez89 said:


> really? i had heard that they were strengthened or stiffened or whatever so they could be used for cars.
> 
> seeing as original blue brush was designed for bikes etc.? or am i talking dribble?


 AFAIK it's just a general detailing brush that people use mainly for wheels. i think me and Gordon need to be a bit more 'heavy handed' with ours to test their limitations regarding flexibility etc..


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

I've had mine well over a year. It might even be two years now, I can't remember purchase date. Still going strong on the push and pull method and even catches on the rear backing plates of the bimmer. I've really had my moneys worth from it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2009)

Midlands Detailing said:


> I've broken three now.


same here and thats in 2 yrs, trying the vikan 2 piece brush now.


----------



## Vyker (Sep 17, 2008)

Makes no sense to me why users by this brush!

It's an over priced brush, that wasn't designed for alloys!

The Vikan range is better in every way!

Sigh!


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

and not even a thanks.......I don't know......!

lol

after using mine, I can see it's weak but you ise it the way its designed to be used and it should be fine.

works really well.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

its by FAR the best wheel brush out there!

but as you say, it has a weakness in the strength...

ive had quite a few, broken 4 i think, but they take a really hammering and do every alloy i clean. 

the most recent one i snapped, i actually got the snapped end back out of the handle, and glued the handle back onto the wire that was laft on the brush, its alot shorter now, but still works perfectly


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2009)

on my second now my 1st broke due to fatigue :thumb:


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

well if they break now, they have basically recognised that they are not fit for purpose so hopefully will replace with the improved one although them being in the US is always going to be problematic


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Midlands Detailing said:


> I've broken three now.


I have had mine for near on a year now.....and its still going strong...use it weekly on my car and have done numerous other details with it.

Only issue I have with mine now is that the rubber nipple on the end has gone walkies so I now only use it on my car and have to be extra careful


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

I was looking to buy the EZ or Daytona in the first months of 2010, now I might have to wait another 4-5 months for the improved version to appear in the UK...


----------



## maersk (Sep 6, 2007)

I have modified mine and the mod has improved it a lot - it is no longer 'floppy' (oo, er, missus)

I allowed a mix of aradite rapid to go between the lower sleeve - the bit with the printing on - and the twisted wire. Quite easy to do as revolving the sleeve - or the wire - works the archemedies principle and draws the araldite into the area you want it. Clean off any excess and allow to cure.

Robert is your father's brother and the shaft becomes much stiffer.............................(cough)


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

I just got a new EZ brush and it feels stronger than my last one  Mine lasted a year and half of abuse with silly big brakes under my 18's.


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Since buying my Raceglaze Extra Long Wheel Brush about 6 months back, i've not had any problems what so ever and would highly recommend it. I also hear lots of great things about the Vikan brushes from local Pro detailers.


----------



## who45 (Feb 8, 2008)

had mine for nearly 18 months now, always used the push pull method and had no problems, altho occasionally it does stick and bend the wire on the odd occasion................but its still going well - best thing i ever bought detailing wise imo

and nothing is designed to last forever with the amount of use we give things on here


----------



## Tinus (Jan 17, 2009)

The red EZ is a little bit stiffer than the 'old' blue one; stiffer wire.

I have the 'floppy' blue one for 1,5 years, and i use it carefully. Push and Pull, DON'T use pressure. Like a saw, not like a hammer ;-)


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks for sharing - I have bust 4 over the last couple of years and they are not cheap


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

matt_83 said:


> Since buying my Raceglaze Extra Long Wheel Brush about 6 months back, i've not had any problems what so ever and would highly recommend it. I also hear lots of great things about the Vikan brushes from local Pro detailers.


The Raceglaze is a great brush


----------



## Risquenun (Dec 13, 2008)

I broke my EZ at the weekend - shaft snapped near handle. 
I repaired it by flattening off the wire where it entered the wooden handle.
I then drilled a hole in the other end of the handle and using epoxy resin glued the wire 
into the handle.
Although slightly shorte I now have a serviceable brush for ten minute effort.

I have just bought a new Daytona so will be interested to see how that lasts.


----------



## BIG_G (Mar 26, 2007)

Risquenun said:


> I broke my EZ at the weekend - shaft snapped near handle.
> I repaired it by flattening off the wire where it entered the wooden handle.
> I then drilled a hole in the other end of the handle and using epoxy resin glued the wire
> into the handle.
> ...


Mines broke yesterday what a bummer.always thought it was a bit floppy and bendy .don't think a fix will be any good.Wheres the best palce to buy the daytona anyone?:wave:


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

BIG_G said:


> Mines broke yesterday what a bummer.always thought it was a bit floppy and bendy .don't think a fix will be any good.Wheres the best palce to buy the daytona anyone?:wave:


Same brush.


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

minimadgriff said:


> I just got a new EZ brush and it feels stronger than my last one  Mine lasted a year and half of abuse with silly big brakes under my 18's.


It will be as they have improved them over the original (both red and blue), but are waiting on their manufacturing company to be able to twist a thicker guage wire and then it will improve again.


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

Cullers said:


> well if they break now, they have basically recognised that they are not *fit for purpose* so hopefully will replace with the improved one although them being in the US is always going to be problematic


Which is? it was my understanding that these were sold as motorcycle brushes so if people are using them to clean alloys I am not sure the courts would care much.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

well done to the op for addressing a problem many people have. I'm still on my original though. must be us limp wristed northerners.


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

Handle section snapped on mine. Its still useable just more awkward. I put a load of electrical tape in the end to save my glove from getting ripped.


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

Also broken 3 now! For the price they cost it's just not acceptable.


----------



## Tyrefryer (Jan 2, 2010)

_"should be available by march of 2010 or sooner"_

Any news


----------



## mark53 (Apr 11, 2009)

mine snapped today after 8 months


----------



## sargent (Aug 25, 2009)

first time i've used mine today.
felt flimsy. didnt want to put too much pressure on it, thought the coat hanger section might bend more than it did!


----------



## DANthirty (Dec 4, 2009)

my handle does bend slightly but had mine about a year now and its fine


----------



## giblet (Feb 26, 2008)

Mine snapped a few days ago. Gonna have to try and extract the remains in the handle and then araldite the brush back in


----------

